# Anyone keep pike??



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you ever kept them as pets,or maybe you have one? : victory:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

na they will eat all my other fish in my pond :lol2:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

vogelport said:


> Have you ever kept them as pets,or maybe you have one? : victory:


I seriously wouldnt recommend it unless you have access to someting considerably larger than a standard home aquarium! UK waters will be full of hungry young pike at the moment and they will be easy enough to catch. I'm wondering if you have maybe caught one and thought it would make a good pet. Please do not attempt to keep one at home.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

you can keep a young one in a large well filtered tank as they are ambush predators but will need a large pond when full grown and if it's a female well no. unless you own a lake.


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> you can keep a young one in a large well filtered tank as they are ambush predators but will need a large pond when full grown and if it's a female well no. unless you own a lake.


Ridiculous! Why encourage this? You would need more than a pond and what has being female got to do with it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ok1hurricane said:


> Ridiculous! Why encourage this? You would need more than a pond and what has being female got to do with it?


They are bigger:whistling2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Pike are sexually dimporhic and females get to ridiculous sizes see pic.quite frankly as long as its well looked after i don't see the problem as long as you know they are well camouflaged and will ambush anything they think can fit into their mouths!


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Pike are sexually dimporhic and females get to ridiculous sizes see pic.quite frankly as long as its well looked after i don't see the problem as long as you know they are well camouflaged and will ambush anything they think can fit into their mouths!
> image


Look at your pic and then read what you just said above. And even males, which easily reach double figures, are far too big a predator to be kept in a home aquarium.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

unless you own an aquarium the size of an ocean tunne at sea life, or a huge lake then no, you cant keep one

even if you did have an aquarium large enough, would you really wanna take one from its home and plop it in a tank?

the filtration and water flow you would need would be ridiculous!


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> unless you own an aquarium the size of an ocean tunne at sea life, or a huge lake then no, you cant keep one
> 
> even if you did have an aquarium large enough, would you really wanna take one from its home and plop it in a tank?
> 
> the filtration and water flow you would need would be ridiculous!


^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^ ..........I do have an very old book on aquariums from the 1930's somewhere that has pictures ( black and white obviously) from London Zoo and they had a pike tank , although this was pre WWII . The amount of waste a piscivorous fish produces is huge - anyone who has ever kept oscars or Jaguar Cichlids will tell you that , now times that by 10 or more for a pike . You'd have to do regular vast water changes and have a filter system worthy of a sealife centre ....so all in all NO !


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Pearson Design said:


> unless you own an aquarium the size of an ocean tunne at sea life, or a huge lake then no, you cant keep one
> 
> even if you did have an aquarium large enough, would you really wanna take one from its home and plop it in a tank?
> 
> the filtration and water flow you would need would be ridiculous!


Well said pal, was beginning to think i was on my own on this one :lol2:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanx for the info guys


----------



## dj86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah i had 2 pike when i was young and stupid, brought from a pet shop in north london! They were actually amazingly easy to keep, really clean, feed well but fast growing. luckly i worked on a farm at the time with a lake and a very understanding farmer. i would not recommend at all.


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

my biggest




















hope they show up


----------



## Gizmo24 (Jul 26, 2009)

There are other pike species.

There is a pike related to the guppy wich gives birth to live babies every few weeks

YouTube - Belonesox Belizanus feeding on mosquito fish
YouTube - Belonesox belizanus. The pike top livebearer


----------



## G.Moore (Oct 17, 2009)

those mini pikes are awesome. never seen them for sale though


----------

